# Otd today-bfp but cramps and spotting :(



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everyone

Today's my otd I'm 9dp5dt I got a bfp my hcg was 63 which is good I suppose however I had cramps this morning and some brown stuff when I wipe I think a full blown bleed is on it's way  it's cruel, 1st bfp in all of my 8 cycles n looks like its prob not gona last! Has anyone ever experienced this? I don't care if its a bad experience please still share your storey I'd rather know both sides thanks xxxx


----------



## wendywoo07 (Oct 24, 2012)

silentlywishing
i recognise you from the other thread! i feel for you babe.
my otd is Monday but i tested yesterday and today and the bfp line has got darker but i had cramps this afternoon and brown discharge now. im totally panicking. no way am i gonna sleep tonight! 

someone advise us...please!!!!


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Noway really?? Looks like you had e/c same day as me how weird is that! It's scarey I'm googling like crazy n there are some good stories but there's some bad ones to  just spoke to a friend from work she had bleeding when she was about 4 weeks same as us n she said her's was like a period reddy/browny coloured n got some spots after that I remember it so well she even went to hospital n tested negative at one point even tho she'd had positives before this-strong ones! It happen a bit later on to her little bout was born in march gone perfectly healthy xxx


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Ps rest up that's what I'm doing can't really do anything else can we!? Just wait n see its crap but that all we can do x


----------



## Marguel (May 3, 2009)

Hi
I would not worry too much about the spotting, specially if it is brown or dark brown. That is old blood and it is probably from implatation. I had that with my first pregnancy and I've had that with this one too (got my BFP  yesterday but have been spotting for 3 days very dark brown).
The cramps are also normal, I thinkg they can go on for weeks.
There are lots of threads here about this, if you are worried just google it and they will all come up!!
Best of luck
x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks it's nice to hear people's positive stories I think you just look for hope anywhere at times like this x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Wendy how are you? 

Marguel how are you? May I ask about you immune issues? Just was reading your signature x


----------



## wendywoo07 (Oct 24, 2012)

marguel, thank you so much for your reply.

silenltywishing,

im fine now, i did another test and there is still a line also the blood seems to have stopped! im just gonna chill now till otd! hope your ok, has the bleeding stopped, what has your clinic said?
Good luck for a healthy 8 months! xxxx


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning! Cramps stopped but brown stuff still there I think I don't think I'm pregnant tho I feel different my boobs are less sore I didn't get up n pee last night I'm gona wait n test tomorrow cz I think it'll be more accurate then if its neg then I'll ring clinic on Monday x


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi girls,

Im I exactly the same boat.  I had IVF and transfer on 12th November, I got BFP from 22nd November and OTD was 26th November, well I had the worst ever bleeding last Friday and was told by IVF clinic to stop taking progesterone as it was a early miscarriage, I bled so heavily until the Monday (3 days) it was horrendous, with full blown cramps and everything, well on Monday I tested positive and it was the darkest line yet, went to clinic and they put me straight back on progesterone and told me to carry on as though pregnant until my scan on 12th December.  That was on MOnday last week - the bleeding completely stopped and my pregnancy tests are now darker than dark and conception indicators show me at 3-4 weeks pregnant on Monday and now im 4-5 weeks pregnant so my hcg has grown.  Im hoping I can be a good news story for you but I just really don't know what the outcome is.  Ive been researching daily and tonnes of woman seem to bleed really heavily and go on to be ok!  HOw are you girls feeling today??

lotos of love and


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds like you might be ok!  your hcg levels must be going up if the indicator is saying your further on and the lines wouldnt be getting darker if they werent, Doubt I will have a very good outcome...I had this light brown stuff and cramps yesterday cramps eased off in the evening the light brown stuff continued till later today n I've had some red blood now it's more when I wipe but there's a fare but there I poas n it's showing up 1-2 weeks still need some with a line so I can see how dark it actually is I'm supposed to go in on Monday for more blood work I'm just so gutted that I eventually got a bfp n it's looking like its over already, god couldn't even give one happy day!! Does your clinic not do bloods? X


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I spotted quite a bit from the Saturday before a Thursday otd......it was bright red on the Saturday and enough to have to use a pad. I was absolutely gutted, I too, a cheeky test that Saturday and there was the faintest of lines, that faint line is now a healthy almost 2 year old. 

Spotting is more common than you think. The progesterone support will make your cervix a little more sensitive than normal so if you are using pesserys then it could be something as simple as irritation. Xxx good luck x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks twinkle think I'm bleeding constantly tho not like spotting its like when I wipe... Not much on my pad at all just like I say when I wipe but when I wipe there's quite a bit x


----------



## wendywoo07 (Oct 24, 2012)

silently
i had a terrible day yesterday as tge brown turned to red! rang the clinic and they didnt seem concerned at all. i done another test this morn and the line is still there. the blood has gone brown again !
keep positive  i hope it all works out


----------



## wendywoo07 (Oct 24, 2012)

mross
 thankyou for your story. im silently wishing!!!!! and hopeful that it will all be alright. xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Girls,

Just a wee update - my bleeding was horrific and for 3 days it looked and felt like a miscarriage, clinic told me to stop progesterone but 3 days later the bleeding went to spotting and bfp came up strong, so clinic put me back on progesterone.  Well, Ive been feeling awful and I went to EPAC today, and I have the little one in my tummy and they cant find any signs of bleeding anywhere, its too early for heartbeat but sac and yolk all there and measuring at 5 weeks which is what I should be.  Good luck girls xxx


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow that's fantastic news!! Hope your feeling better... Has bleeding and cramps completely stopped now? X


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

mross - congratulations 

wendywoo - had your official OTD results ?


----------



## wendywoo07 (Oct 24, 2012)

hi Lou ..mross...silently and twinkle

i had my blood test todauy and my hgc thingy is over 100 so all is well even though i am still bleeding?? they think that one of the two embryos hasnt taken and thats what the bleeding is!
its been so emotional and worrying but i canter believe it....i never thought i would be able to say i am PREGNANT!!!!!!
my scan is 20th

how are you silently ?
xxx


----------



## wendywoo07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Louise ...have you had your bloodshed taken and bfp confirmed??


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Wendy my hcg has risen to 108 so it hasn't doubled I'll be 17dpo now on 14dpo my hcg was 62 or 63 can't remember which was Friday so today it should around the 150 mark so it's likely I'm loosing it they just said it was a worry that it hasn't doubled n that I need to go back on Wednesday to repeat the blood test x


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi girls,

Silentlywishing - that's amazing news that your hcg has gone up....Ive read a million stories of girls whose hcg doesn't double the way it should and go on to have healthy babies so I definitely think your still in with a chance.  Can you go to your local EPAC and maybe get a scan??  Im only 5 weeks but managed to get scanned yesterday?  Ive not had my hcg monitored yet by anyone so I don't know if its the best way of knowing?  

My bleeding stopped last Monday but it was 3 days of literally flooding, everytime I changed a nighttime pad I would come down stairs and have flooded so would change again and again, The cramps were double over excruciating, similar to my ectopic pregnancy pains and 10 times worse than period cramps.  Now I have no bleeding but I am on the progesterone again and I think that helps, I am twinge and crampy and my back is constant crampy but nothing that I would moan about, but defo still there.  Not sure if that helps. xxx


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi mrs Ross bleeding not letting up tho I wish it was but it's not stopping, I'm on no med's my clinic stop everything after otd on a fresh cycle I'm back there tomorrow for more bloods x


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh lovely.  Shall keep my fingers crossed for you. Let us know xxxx


----------



## wendywoo07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Silently
hope your bloods went well! i think my bleeding has stopped now, it wasnt there when i wiped this morning! i think the pessaries where irritating me...i have started using the back passage since yeasterday so maybe that has helped?

Louise...have you had bloods taken and BFP confirmed?

mross, thanks for the info!

wendy xx


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

I was told to watch for spotting as if you put the pessaries in too far you can scratch the lining and it can bleed 

Wendywoo. Yes we had I confirmed on Monday


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks girls I think my hcg will have dropped today can feel it! Still bleeding.. Not on any pessaries no more cz my clinic stop them after otd on a fresh cycle maybes they should re-think their protocols! Never mind nothing I can do now good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello ladies as I expected hcg has dropped! Got to go back next week to check my levels have gone down completely,  never mind x


----------



## wendywoo07 (Oct 24, 2012)

silently...so sorry honey it must be terrible to have all your hopes torn away like that 

im bleeding again. worried it may be an infection ? gonna ring the clinic tomoro !


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks wendy i'm ok i think my bleedings stopping! Can't be certain but it's not as bad... What makes you think infection? Is there a funny smell or do you feel unwell... Ring them as soon as you can sweetie x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Mross how are you getting on? X


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this and haven't a clue I'm in my 2ww and have started to bleed I'm meant to be testing tomorrow morning but don't think I can bring myself to do it and get a negative result anyone else had a slight bleed in there 2ww and had a positive result??


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

It's hard to tell to be honest some people bleed some don't the only way to find out is to test your self am afraid good luck I've got everything crossed for you! Xxxxxxx


----------



## wendywoo07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Silently,
my bleeding has stopped for 2 days now....phew....and i feel much better! i tested again this morning and the CB digital said 2-3 weeks which im confused about? the nurse said when i had my HCG test that i would be about 4 weeks?
anyway its such a relief. I still think i may have some sort of infexction though. the clinic were totally confused about my symptoms and said i may have thrush? so iv booked an appt with my Dr on monday...gonna sort out for my 12 week scan aswell which should be around my birthday! woo hoo....
There is a funny smell could it be an infection?

Silently - have you lost your BFP then, im confused...or are you ok?

desparate to be a mummy,
Ibled in the first week of stims? then started bleeding 3 days before OTD ? but i still got my BFP!! you gotta test if your worried. my blood was not like AF blood it was brown and sometimes pink. they say AF can come as early as day 8 of 2ww though. It doesnt always mean its a BFN !!
you can also get bleeding from EC or implantation! hope it works out for you?


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Ah Wendy am so glad your ok! It's defo over for me am afraid ... Got a kitten today she's gorgeous I'm not an animal person normally but I have to admit I've fallen for her she's so cute x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi just wanted to see how you ladies are getting on? X


----------

